# Cage is finally ready!!!



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't get my boys for another 4 days, but their cage is all ready and I wanted to show it off  I feel like it's still lacking some things (besides the rats), but I'll soon find out what it is when my boys are in it I'm sure.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Awwwwweeeeee! I love ittttt!!!! :3


----------



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you!!! The more I look at it, the more bare it looks... It's just such a large space to fill! I think I need more hanging toys. Oh well, I'm sure I'll add to it as I go. I've also got exciting news!! The breeder rung me earlier, and said the boys are ready from today (I was supposed to be getting them Friday) as she feels they're completely ready now. So I'm getting them tomorrow!! Eeeek!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

YAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!! That's SUPER exciting!
I want to see so many pictures. :3 :3 :3

Hahaha, I know what you mean about the whole bare thing (But yours looks great!) 

I have random boxes in my cage. Hahaha, my guys also looove to climb.

Your guys will be perfectly happy. ^_^


----------



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

I hope so!! IM SO EXCITED!! I can assure you there will be LOTS of pictures!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

XDDD <3 Did you see my two new boys? Moo and Winston. hahaha


----------



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

I saw!! Dumbos, right? SOOO cute!!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes xD. I looove them!


----------



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

How're they settling in? Will they join your mischief? Have they recovered from the journey home? Lol.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

They're doing fabulous.
They're already in my mischief :$. (_I know some people, probably all people are going to disagree with me.. But I don't quarantine my fur kids unless there's a blatant medical issue that I can see right away. All rats carry the Mycoplasma disease and I just wing it.... I don't even clean out the cage if the introduction is successful.. All of my introductions have went perfectly well ^_^_) 

Haha, they're absolutely fine! x) They have many cuddles/nibbles/licks to give. They aren't scarred for life, which is good. 
Haha.


----------



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

Aww! Glad they've settled in.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

You may need another litter tray on the second floor. My females were too lazy to go all the way down to their litter tray... when i got two they finally used them both lol.


----------

